# Hollywood treasure



## Jeffbert (Jun 29, 2012)

I enjoy this series as it deals with props & such other items from films & TV; It ends each week with an auction of those items that the team members were able to persuade people to sell or consign. Though I was a bit disappointed with this week's show, because though it had Gort's head, no details followed, & it was not auctioned.  

http://www.syfy.com/hollywoodtreasure/


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 30, 2012)

Auction or no auction, it's fun to see the props and costumes. I can remember when "Profiles In History" was a fledgling eBay seller and some of the props could be had for very low prices. Not so anymore.

I should have jumped on some of those earlier items: everything from a tribble to artists set designs. Oh, well.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jul 2, 2012)

they even sold a town used as a movie set!


----------

